# Hatteras Surf Report 4/10



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

Slow day today. Between my dad, brother and me we caught a few short flounder. On shrimp. No sea mullet, no puppy drum, and no nothing else. SW wind of about 8-10 mph most of the day but she's blowing pretty good out here as I type this, prob about 20-25, maybe more. Fished ramp 49 most of the day and then rode the ferry to Ocracoke hoping to find an evening drum bite. Nothing. Sitting in ferry line waiting to go back to Buxton.

I hate to be negative but I'm a little discouraged. Rain in the morning with a cold front supposed to blow through. Light NE wind tomorrow.

Anyone have any suggestions? I'm open to anything.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

Don't be discouraged.
You could have to go to work tomorrow.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

A lot fish being caught on south point ramp 72


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks guys. Got back to work this morning. Fishing was slow this weekend for us. However, it was one of our best trips. Go figure. 

Anyway, I appreciate the advice. Learned a lot more this weekend and did manage a few flounder. Caught some skates too so we weren't skunked. Saw some big drum caught so that was really cool. Paying dues right now and when that first citation happens it will be all the sweeter.

All in all a great trip. Time at the OBX is ALWAYS well spent. Special special place and I look forward to many trips in the future.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

dlpetrey said:


> Thanks guys. Got back to work this morning. Fishing was slow this weekend for us. However, it was one of our best trips. Go figure.
> 
> Anyway, I appreciate the advice. Learned a lot more this weekend and did manage a few flounder. Caught some skates too so we weren't skunked. Saw some big drum caught so that was really cool. Paying dues right now and when that first citation happens it will be all the sweeter.
> 
> All in all a great trip. Time at the OBX is ALWAYS well spent. Special special place and I look forward to many trips in the future.


Dustin,

Any action on the 1508 Lite ???

Dave


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

Caught a Skate on it! 

Bad karma?


----------



## sanjuanworm (Dec 20, 2012)

that skate is probably better eating than any drum...
take the wings off..cut out the cartilage separating the fillets..skin them..you get four fillets per skate
taste like some buttery crab...yum..
google a recipe


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

dlpetrey said:


> Caught a Skate on it!


Roller skate or ice skate ? LOL !

Don't worry ... Your citation red is just one cast away !

Even though it wasn't a Drum, how did you like the rod, casting & fighting ?

Tight Lines !


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

Love the rod Dave. I can cast it a mile. I got a mag elite on it and that baby zings.

Will do San Juan! Appreciate the advice. Man we caught 4 or 5. We could've taken meat back!


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

dlpetrey said:


> Love the rod Dave. I can cast it a mile. I got a mag elite on it and that baby zings.


Good Deal ...

Post up some PICS when you get your first Drum on it !!!


----------

